# For James White, if he is interested.



## Tallen (Jan 29, 2007)

Came across this post on a forum, it seems to be a straw man in reguard to James White's position. I was wondering if there would be any comment for him in the matter.

______________________________________________________________

"I have decided to post this and return on about a weekly basis. I think I will be able to keep up with all the serious responses that accumulate in a weeks time, if the last week has been any indication.​Regards,​Synurgist​Review of James White on John 6:37​In his exegesis of John 6:37, Dr. White understands the implications of the singular neuter adjective παν which begins this verse. He quotes a rendering of John 6:37 of “Everyone which (παν ο) the Father gives to Me.” This is variously rendered as “All that” (ASV, NASB, NIV.YLT, KJV) or even “Everything that” (NRSV). White says that the Greek is literally “every thing.”​
It is critical to understand why the neuter singular is used in this passage because of the implications for Calvinist theology. If what is given to the Son is thing, a group for which the actual identities have not been determined, this does not bode well for Calvinist doctrine. To resolve this difficulty, White attempts to argue that this thing is “the whole of that decree.” Can this be sustained by Greek grammar? It would seem not, because the language used here speaks of that which is represented by the neuter singular παv ο as itself coming to Jesus (εκω) which has the sense of “1. to be in a place as the result of movement to, have come, be present, of persons.” This creative explanation is a bit better than begging the question by saying that “groups are made up by individuals,” however the necessity of taking great liberties with the literal meaning of the Greek here does not commend this interpretation either. Thus what Dr. White represents as an aside, “an interesting note” is more important to the argument than appears at first glance.​In conclusion, taking the entire verse, including the lexical sense of the words used in this verse commends a view of corporate election over singular election."​


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2007)

Tallen said:


> Synurgist





Hey! 

I know you and that guy too. 

Long story short, what you posted is an example of theological gymnastics in order to deny the obvious.


----------



## Tallen (Jan 29, 2007)

Agreed!

Blessings Chris.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> Long story short, what you posted is an example of theological gymnastics in order to deny the obvious.



 

Yep, the Scriptures are understood quite well by the "babes" in Christ. It is quite obvious how God has blinded and not granted the understanding of the Scriptures to the ones who wish to make themselves "wise". They in turn look quite foolish denying what is so plainly seen all over the Scriptures.

"It is not a matter of prolonged searching or profound study, but a childlike spirit which is needed, in order to understand this doctrine." - Arthur Pink


----------



## JM (Jan 29, 2007)

Synurgist

I've had a vew exchanges with him.


----------



## sotzo (Feb 3, 2007)

*JM's pic*

Is that Robert Johnson in your pic?


----------

